# The Life of Adoniram Judson



## Mayflower (Jun 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever read the story of Adoniram Judson ?

I came across the next book :

" To The Golden Shore: The Life of Adoniram Judson - Courtney Anderson
Paperback | 530 pages

List Price: $17.00

On Feb 19, of the year 1812, Adoniram and Ann Judson set sail for Burma, as two of the first missionaries to ever leave North America to take the gospel to the world. Drawing on letters and church records, this author pulls us into the family life of one of history's most longsuffering missionaries, who changed the face of Asia forever with his work.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 22, 2006)

He is one of the main subjects of the current issue of Christian History magazine but I haven't read much of it yet. He did tranlate the scriptures into their language there and was imprisoned for the gospel for almost 2 years.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

_Christian History Magazine_

_Christian History's_ current quote of the week is: The future is as bright as the promises of God. 

"”Adoniram Judson, (1788-1850)

There is another book about him called _Adoniram Judson: Danger on the Streets of Gold_ by Irene Howat as well as _Bless God and Take Courage: The Judson History and Legacy_ by Rosalie Hall Hunt.

He was buried at sea but there is grave marker for him in Plymouth, Massachusetts.

There is more about him here, here, and here.


----------



## caddy (Jun 22, 2006)

I read the main story from "Christian History" last night on his life. It reads like the life of Job almost! Very inspirational. 



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _Christian History Magazine_
> 
> _Christian History's_ current quote of the week is: The future is as bright as the promises of God.
> ...


----------

